# New Tarmacs on the Specialized site.



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I noticed two new colorways/models on the Speech site today...

The S-Works Tarmac Etap 32 in gloss black/white/clean










and the S-Works Tarmac Dura-ace Di2 in gloss black, brushed, clean


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

That gloss cosmic black is 'gah' on my monitor, can only imagine what it looks like in person.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> That gloss cosmic black is 'gah' on my monitor, can only imagine what it looks like in person.


One of Ron's designs.





<script async="" defer="" src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

ya that tarmac looks awesome! Love the design.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> One of Ron's designs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty sick!


----------

